# A few questions..



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 15, 2007)

When making ISO you shake up your jar with leaf/bud matter and iso and then let it set for a couple days. Okay, would it be a good idea to let it set beforehand a couple days and then shake it up really good and little it set for a couple days longer? Or would that be pointless?

Also, When you are straining it you simply pour everything in your jar through coffee filters and let the liquid seep through onto a pan to dry? So, the purpose of the filters is to catch the shake and solid matter? Thanks guys and girls.


----------



## Draston (Jul 16, 2007)

Yea, the filters and strainers you use in the processes are all used to get the plant matter out and so you get your "liquid".


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 16, 2007)

So the filters don't catch the crystals?


----------



## KADE (Jul 17, 2007)

The crystals are dissolved into the alky... it'll strain right through.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks man.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey Sticky,
  I followed the way Stony did it and presto chango I got good oil, but I did make a mistake. I let the sunlight partially hit my pie plate (pyrex), and from what I understand the sunlight is a no-no for this process. Just thought that I would throw you a heads up. I guess the sunlight kills THC. 
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 17, 2007)

Ahh, thanks for the heads up KK. So, no light. Good deal.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 17, 2007)

By the way Sticky,
   I used a 99% Iso, and the evap was so fast had to really think through the path of the fumes, and actually waited 2 days extra untill it was right. Time I got, smoke I would get, but only own 1 house ya know ?
   I got asked why so much Iso ? from the pharmacist, I told him I wipe down my engine parts with it. LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 17, 2007)

lol. I was thinking about how I was going aquire so much ISO as well. Good idea.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 18, 2007)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> I got asked why so much Iso ? from the pharmacist, I told him I wipe down my engine parts with it. LOL
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna


 
 That is so funny.  Engine parts, huh?  I always say something like "I got a frumunda cheese problem I have to take care" of or something like that.  Leaves em kinda standing there blown over!:ccc:  Takes the ? out of it.

Later....


----------

